# Ipod Touch: Connect to iTunes lock: Unresponsive



## nick9001 (Jul 24, 2010)

I forgot my passcode on my Ipod Touch, and like an idiot entered it wrong too many times. It now shows a red bar with the "iPod is disabled, connect to itunes" text on it. I've tried entering it onto restore mode but I can't manage it! I just want to wipe it clean, but it just restarts when I try pressing the home and power buttons at the same time. Unfortunately, my computer got a virus a couple of months back so I had to reset that, and whenever I connect it to iTunes it gives me a popup saying "Itunes cannot access this ipod as it has a passcode, please enter the passcode on the ipod." Which is no help... Please help, this was a christmas present by my dad and he's going to be seriously annoyed if it ends up useless... :upset:


----------

